# Series 1 (JG) Holden Cruze CDX Australia



## AusCrz (May 4, 2011)

Hey Guys, 

Picked this up about a month ago, have fallen in love with it. 

Model - 2011 Cruze CDX (Olympic White)
Dealer Fitted Accessories - Bluetooth, Paint Protection, Stage 3 Car Alarm
Aftermarket Accessories - Sports lip kit, 19" Rims, Lovell's Lowering Springs, Fusion Powerplant Sound System Custom Fitted (2x 12" Powerplant Subs, 2x 6x9" Powerplant Speakers, CA-DA41400 4 Channel Amplifier (6x9" 's and Front Splits), CA-DA 12250 Mono Block Amplifier (Subwoofer's).
To Come - New Door Speakers, Custom Exhaust (have been quoted, just need to book her in), Custom Air Intake (Same place as exhaust, but exhaust is first), rear trunk lip, rear window spoiler, new front grille. 









































































Give me your opinions or any questions. 
Cheers
AusCrz


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

REALLY REALLY LOVE THOSE RIMS!!!
what kind of rims are those and what size? 19's?


----------



## Thommo10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Looks bloody awesome mate !!!

Thought mine was good, but that takes the cake !!!! 

Where did you get the rear diffuser done, thats what I really want to get for mine !! And bigger rims of course !!!


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm diggin the lip kit but the wheels are a bit much, definitely needs to be lower to pull it off.


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

That's nice!


----------



## AusCrz (May 4, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> REALLY REALLY LOVE THOSE RIMS!!!
> what kind of rims are those and what size? 19's?


The rims are BSA G2-181 19", not sure whether you can get them in the states. 



Thommo10 said:


> Looks bloody awesome mate !!!
> 
> Thought mine was good, but that takes the cake !!!!
> 
> Where did you get the rear diffuser done, thats what I really want to get for mine !! And bigger rims of course !!!


Cheers mate, the diffusers are from Talon Bodykits in Moorebank, NSW, you from NSW? and the bigger rims are a must, the wheel arches need filling, and on the diesels, you can go up to 20"s at the moment, on the petrol, im stuck with 19"s til someone brings out a larger in Aus with my bolt pattern. 



Skilz10179 said:


> I'm diggin the lip kit but the wheels are a bit much, definitely needs to be lower to pull it off.


these photos were taken on the day and day after i got it (except for the stereo) and it has come lower since then after working them in, plus, with the amount of MDF, and speaker components, its lower now too, will have to post recent pics when i get the chance.


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

Now that is a hot looking Cruze....good job!!

Nothing beats White


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...that night picture of the blue-illuminated woofers flanked by the red taillights is one cool pix!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...that night picture of the blue-illuminated woofers flanked by the red taillights is one cool pix!


Is there a Face in there???

*Darth Vader face?*


----------



## Diesel Cruze (May 8, 2011)

Hey congrats with the white CDX!!! Lookin awesome. We just picked up our CDX diesel 2 days ago on Friday night from Ferntree Gully Holden in Victoria. Loving it so far and fun in the twisties but definately in need of better tyres, larger rims and lowering. 
How does your car handle with lowering springs and the 19's? Its it any harsher than stock? 
Do the springs make it anymore bouncy? Do you know how much the springs lower the car by? 
Thanks


----------



## AusCrz (May 4, 2011)

The springs and rims are great! 

of course you have to watch the gutters and speedbumps  but on good roads, the car sticks to the corners, and handles great. 

Coming from a Mazda SP Hatch, I was expecting the handling in the cruze to be somewhat of a let down, but with the springs (They were originally 1" lower, but now 2.5" lower, I like to feel like im dragging along the bitumen haha.) the handling is comparitive to the old mazda, and the wheels just add to the drive, make sure you get a nice wide wheel and you'll be set.

As for the ride being bouncy, I only feel it over speedbumps and the like, but on normal roads, its smooth sailing. 

Overall ride height at the moment on my car, is around 4.5cm from the ground, but with stereo components filling my boot, including MDF, normal ride height on springs will probably be a couple of cm higher than that.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks like i know what Rims i want now.. Beautiful Cruze man  the night picture looks nice with the red/blue.


----------



## Cruzejunkie (Feb 16, 2011)

very nice job on the customizations


----------



## t.b.brady (Apr 2, 2011)

nice good to see another Aussie!


----------



## t.b.brady (Apr 2, 2011)

AusCrz said:


> The springs and rims are great!
> 
> Overall ride height at the moment on my car, is around 4.5cm from the ground, but with stereo components filling my boot, including MDF, normal ride height on springs will probably be a couple of cm higher than that.


WTF 4.5cm that would drag everything? what part of the car only has 4.5cm clearance?

In QLD 10cm / 100mm is the lowest you can go with out it being ilegal. and I have a 180sx that is 10cm, and it scrapes and drags on almost everything!


----------



## AusCrz (May 4, 2011)

sorry guys. 

confused myself talking on an an U.S forum. 

4.5" is the clearance. Around 11cm. 

Cheers for the correction there T.B!


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

very nice car are you running all that system off the stock stereo or do you have a custom head-unit?


----------



## AusCrz (May 4, 2011)

stock head unit, with line level converters, and ground loop isolators. 

I didnt want to lose the centre console glove box inputs and screen in the dash.


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

gorgeous car. Love what you have done to it. Think we'll ever see a Cruze in the v8 series? lol


----------



## Diesel Cruze (May 8, 2011)

Does anybody know if the bolt pattern on the Aussie cruzes is 5x105 or 5x115? Read somewhere on one of the US forums that petrol are 5x105 whereas the diesels are 5x115. Mine is a a diesel so I guess *5x115*? Help guys? _*<---diesels are 5x115--*moderator_


----------

